# what to do with your 'Odd Balls'of wool



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/sweoddball.htm
this is a ladies sweater.

http://www.knitabit.net/hats.htm
Pretty hats for all.

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothpinwheel.htm
Pretty round cloth, if you knit this with leftover cotton yarn, it will be a rainbow cloth, what a way to wash your face in the morning!

http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html
my 'fave' patterns, these are some little items to make using up your 'Odd Balls' of wool, xmas stockings near bottom of page.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

Great idea , thanks for ,posting, Aine,


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

love the rainbow cloth idea. Thanks



JOJOKNITS said:


> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/sweoddball.htm
> this is a ladies sweater.
> 
> http://www.knitabit.net/hats.htm
> ...


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm excited to do the Pinwheel cloth with leftovers, but so many other projects first. Maybe by summer, maybe not.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Under the hats...
I made the first one shown, for a niece last year in black. She lives in NYC, and said everyone complimented her on it. Good feeling!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used it odd lots for lap robes or added it to something for years hate odd bits of yarn hanging around the house. Was give odd bits as a child to play with and use in projects so so never waste yarn. Now lwft over can go into lap robes.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you very much for these useful resources.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Your welcome ladies! ive gota huge bag of small balls....must get cracking on them! I like Rainbows!!! :-D


----------

